
Ask HN: Eco-powered server or cloud providers? - hbosch
I&#x27;m wondering how many providers out there – cloud, metal, VPS, what-have-you – have a clear focus on powering their offerings with wind, solar, or hydro power. As the climate discussion becomes more urgent, I&#x27;m interested in knowing more about the eco-friendly server industry, if it exists.
======
QuinnyPig
AWS has crossed 40% renewable energy, and is on track to hit 50% this year, as
per [https://aws.amazon.com/about-
aws/sustainability/](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/sustainability/)

Google is a bit harder to pin down, as per
[https://cloud.google.com/free/docs/what-makes-google-
cloud-p...](https://cloud.google.com/free/docs/what-makes-google-cloud-
platform-different)

Microsoft makes no comment about Azure specifically, see
[https://www.microsoft.com/about/csr/environment/renewable_en...](https://www.microsoft.com/about/csr/environment/renewable_energy/)

